# Running and/or Swimming



## Makalakumu (Sep 2, 2009)

I'm considering taking up swimming as my primary form of cardio.  Right now I run because it's convenient and all I need is a pair of shoes.  However, on my way home from work, I have the ability to hit a pool and, if I keep a swim bag, I could make the switch pretty easy.  On one hand, swimming would definitely help with my new passion other then then martial arts, surfing, but I am wondering if it will be enough.  Does anyone have any experience with this?  Does anyone swim for their cardio and do very little running?  Maybe a combo would be good?


----------



## Carol (Sep 2, 2009)

Thought about finding a swim coach?  

A few sessions with a swim coach can result in a much greater return in your time spent in the pool.


----------



## Makalakumu (Sep 2, 2009)

Carol Kaur said:


> Thought about finding a swim coach?
> 
> A few sessions with a swim coach can result in a much greater return in your time spent in the pool.



I've thought at about it.  As a former life guard and swim instructor, I think my skills would come back pretty quickly.  Maybe after I build up some stamina, then get some lessons.  

The thing about running is that I don't really put on the miles.  No more then 6-10 per week.  And I'm still feeling it in my hips.  I don't think my body likes the impact.  

Swimming would reduce the time spent pounding down the road and I can see some benefits from it.  What I'm wondering is if anyone else swims to complement their martial arts training?  How do they feel about it?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 2, 2009)

All I have to say is I have not run much or gone swimming in years but in the past to weeks I have dine both a bit. Running was good but not that much of a problem and with my past injuries (back and knees) not a good idea. But swimming, I did a lap in a rather large pool at the Y and DAMN I was winded and was not about to try a second... that time... but next time :EG:. 

I would choose swimming; I plan on doing much more of it myself.


----------



## jarrod (Sep 2, 2009)

i was in the best condition of my life when i was swimming 3x a week in addition to my MA training.  

jf


----------



## Hudson69 (Sep 2, 2009)

Mix it up that way you get more out of it, you should never stop running (in my opinion).  Depending upon what shape you are trying to get into I would check out military.com and look for some Stew Smith articles on training; he is a former Navy Seal and now physical trainer.


----------



## Carol (Sep 2, 2009)

I haven't been swimming as much as I have in the past, but I just joined a health club with a pool so I am getting back in to the rhythm of swimming again myself. 

An MAist near me has been swimming in addition to his training, and then started working with a swim coach about 6 months ago when he felt like his pool time wasn't all he needed.

After 6 months of working with the coach he took off 30 pounds and is in astounding shape.  I'm hoping for a chance to work with the same coach later in the year, when both of us will be on a more regular schedule.


----------



## stickarts (Sep 2, 2009)

I think swimming is one of the best exercises that you can do. It tones, it stretches, it works cardio, and not as jarring to the joints like some other forms of cardio. I swam competitvely for years and it got me in the best shape of my life. It's also a great practical skill to have.


----------



## Catalyst (Sep 3, 2009)

Swimming offers a full range of motion with little to no impact on joints.

Just being in the water is refreshing to me.

One of the things I like to do is to practice techniques like punching or kicking, while I'm in the water. It's a different feel, a different resistance than just practicing techniques in the air. (It may just be a mirage but it makes me feel like I can do the techniques faster once I get out of the water and practice them on dry land with air as the only resistance - LOL).


----------



## Live True (Sep 3, 2009)

I agree with catalyst, last year I was swimming 2-3 times a week and would end each swimiing session with a couple passes up and down the pool doing steps, blocks, and punches. I found the water resistance very useful, and I also found it helped me focus on keeping my shoulders down...or my elbows would float up and out.

I miss my pooltime, it was GREAT cardio and relaxing at the same time.  A bonus that doesn't really apply to you, is it helped me to continue working out until my 8th month of pregnancy as well....eased a lot of pregnancy related joint pain...so good stuff!


----------



## fireman00 (Sep 3, 2009)

I love to swim but don't have a convenient place to swim so I run. Nice thing about running is you can go anytime/ any weather. 

If you're having pain issues when running you should find a local running store (LRS) and have them analyze your running technique.  You might over/ under pronate, you might have high/ low arches, you might be a heavy heel striker or might over extend your gait when running... all of these can cause pain.  

After analyzing your gait, the LSR should be able to recommend the correct make/ model shoe as well as how to correct any issues with how you run. 

Spend your dollars on getting top of the line shoes specifically made for your running style ... proper shoes makes all the difference in how you feel while you run and how you feel after a run.  Forget the tech shirts/ shorts/ tights/ hat/ vests/ blah blah blah and all the other stuff folks buy... get good shoes.


----------



## Makalakumu (Sep 4, 2009)

fireman00 said:


> I love to swim but don't have a convenient place to swim so I run. Nice thing about running is you can go anytime/ any weather.
> 
> If you're having pain issues when running you should find a local running store (LRS) and have them analyze your running technique.  You might over/ under pronate, you might have high/ low arches, you might be a heavy heel striker or might over extend your gait when running... all of these can cause pain.
> 
> ...



Better shoes would really help.  I've been a cheap *** all my life, so its hard for me to plop 2 hondo on a pair of shoes, however.  It's a good recommendation, nonetheless.


----------



## LoneRider (Sep 4, 2009)

Combo would be best personally. Myself I run for about thirty minutes a day twice a week with a longer (1 hour or greater) run during the weekend with anywhere from 900-1200 meters or yards of swimming after running. I also do strength training three days a week and either run or swim or do thirty minutes on the Concept 2 Rowing Machine after strength workouts.


----------



## Phoenix44 (Sep 4, 2009)

I don't know how old you are, but running puts a lot of wear and tear on the joints, which becomes more of an issue as you get older.  Swimming is a great cardio workout without the pounding on your joints.  If you enjoy it, and you have access, I'd say do it.


----------



## Makalakumu (Sep 4, 2009)

Phoenix44 said:


> I don't know how old you are, but running puts a lot of wear and tear on the joints, which becomes more of an issue as you get older.  Swimming is a great cardio workout without the pounding on your joints.  If you enjoy it, and you have access, I'd say do it.




I'm 33 and longevity in training definitely important to me.  When I was younger, I was more willing to pound my body to pieces, now I feel like I have a distinct opportunity to shape my training around more healthy practices.


----------



## airjacobs (Aug 12, 2010)

Splashing, wading, and paddling. It must mean a great day in the water. Playing at the beach, at a water park, by a lake, or in a pool can be a real treat on a hot day. Swimming is a lot of fun, but drowning is a real danger. Let's find out how to stay safe in the water.


----------



## Marginal (Aug 13, 2010)

maunakumu said:


> I'm 33 and longevity in training definitely important to me.  When I was younger, I was more willing to pound my body to pieces, now I feel like I have a distinct opportunity to shape my training around more healthy practices.



You might want to look into minimalist running. Which is mainly running like you would barefoot (with a minimal heel strike, more on the ball of your foot). Ever since I changed up my running technique, I've lost the tendency to develop shin splints at least. (Also works the calves better which helps my kicks a bit.) 

Main equipment you need for that are a pair of running shoes with a low heel.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 13, 2010)

Longevity is important.  Here is my advice swim more often but still run.  Now here is the trick do not job at all!  No instead find a football field and 
run wind sprints.  25 yards, 50 yards, 100 yards, etc.  Where I have seen the most people damaged is when they are jogging and not running.  Just my 02.


----------



## Makalakumu (Aug 13, 2010)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Longevity is important.  Here is my advice swim more often but still run.  Now here is the trick do not job at all!  No instead find a football field and
> run wind sprints.  25 yards, 50 yards, 100 yards, etc.  Where I have seen the most people damaged is when they are jogging and not running.  Just my 02.



That, my friend, was something I was going to try.  My daughter has soccer practice after school and I was going to take her and then try some intervals.  Interspersed with running, I think I'll do some yoga.

I still swim all of the time, but it is usually associated with surfing.


----------



## Bruno@MT (Aug 13, 2010)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Longevity is important.  Here is my advice swim more often but still run.  Now here is the trick do not job at all!  No instead find a football field and
> run wind sprints.  25 yards, 50 yards, 100 yards, etc.  Where I have seen the most people damaged is when they are jogging and not running.  Just my 02.



Yeah I can play squash, practice ninpo and jujutsu, and do all kinds of intense things without problems. But jogging causes my knees to hurt really bad. Running is not a problem though.


----------



## Constantine (Aug 15, 2010)

I've been using swimming for my primary cardio for years, am also in my thirties and while i do run occaisionally I find the lack of impact from swimming ideal. Swimming arms only can build your upper body strength/hand speed and it's just as easy to do interval training in the pool. Go for it.


----------



## Brother John (Aug 15, 2010)

maunakumu said:


> I'm considering taking up swimming as my primary form of cardio. Right now I run because it's convenient and all I need is a pair of shoes. However, on my way home from work, I have the ability to hit a pool and, if I keep a swim bag, I could make the switch pretty easy. On one hand, swimming would definitely help with my new passion other then then martial arts, surfing, but I am wondering if it will be enough. Does anyone have any experience with this? Does anyone swim for their cardio and do very little running? Maybe a combo would be good?


 
Either are great
but BOTH is AWESOME!!!!!!!

I dated a girl who would run 1 1/2 miles to the gym/pool
swim LOTS of laps, do some crunches, pushups, chin ups
then run the 1 1/2 miles. She did this every other day, religiously. 
AMAZING Shape / Amazing body!!!!!!

I highly recomend doing both. From what she said, doing the swimming gave her a more "over all" physical response (both aerobic and anaerobic), and when combined with running and what little 'strength' moves she did.... gave her great response.

Your Brother
John


----------



## Tiberius (Aug 30, 2010)

I think running is less than ideal. There are better ways to get your workout. Swimming is one of them, but for doing sun salutations worked best. Try doing them for an hour, or 108 of them. 

Some say spot reduction does not work, but with workouts who work out the whole body I have always been lean all over.


----------

